# Rahmengewicht ZR Race (2007) Team Edition Gr. S



## cubation (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Radon-Forum,

ich möchte das Rad nicht komplett zerlegen, aber trotzdem gerne das Rahmengewicht wissen. Google hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es auch die 2007er Version ist. Ich hänge mal ein Foto an. 

Falls einer der Radon Leute mitliest, danke für den tollen Rahmen . 







Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Juni 2011)

Der Rahmen sollte ca. 1.600 Gramm wiegen, der Rohrahmen ist sehr leicht, hat aber eine recht aufwendige Pulverlackierung.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (29. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info  

Aber abschleifen ist bei dem Design eigentlich viel zu schade um das Gewicht zu drücken.


----------

